# Meng Messerschmitt Me 163 in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the 1/32 scale Meng Me 163 that I started a while back.

Here is the start of the cockpit painting, the dark leather headrest was given a special painting technique, it was painted with a custom mixed color and was hand painted with an extra thick coat of paint. When the paint had dried for a few minutes I pressed clean sandpaper against the headrest to give it some texture and after the paint had fully dried I ended up with some realistic looking leather in 1/32 scale.









Meng gives the modeler the option to display the finished Me 163 with the tail off and some stands are included for this purpose, the painting guide says to paint these stands a brown color but I chose to paint them up like varnished wood instead. As can be seen here this kit comes with a very nicely detailed HWK 109-509A rocket motor and is truly a kit within a kit.








Another view of the rocket motor, it looks complete here but there are actually fine diameter pipes that have yet to be glued on.









More work on the cockpit just before its closed up.









...and the finished cockpit. After the cockpit is put in the fuselage a few more small bits will be added at that time.









Agentsmith


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow - lot of detail!!! I've been on the fence about getting one of these.
Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Aside from some tricky fit here and there (wings, fuselage panels) its a sweet kit. To be fair, the old Hasegawa kit is/was quite nice but this one is a big jump ahead.

So far this build is looking super !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

This is overall a terrific kit, one problem I have with it is the markings options that Meng decided to use...there are other operational Me 163 markings that could have been used that are more attractive, the problem is there are no aftermarket (yet) for this kit.










The ammo has been loaded...this had to be done at this time before gluing the fuselage halves together.









The airframe is now built and pre-shading has been done. The wings on my kit did not fit to the fuselage as they should, as it turned out the wings were slightly too thick at the wing roots to fit into the grooves in the fuselage. If I were to build this kit again I would sand down the mating surfaces to the top and bottom wing halves before gluing them together.








And here the pre-shading has been covered up.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The Me 163 is now painted, after the camouflage paint was dry I masked and painted on the yellow nose, the black border was hand painted.


















Most of the small stencil decals have been added on the undersurfaces and after they were dry I airbrushed some highly thinned RLM 76 over them to tone them down to give them more of a look like they were painted on.









Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks great, nice tip with the thin layer over the stencils.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Excellent works as always!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There must be some decals out there. I have some for the Hasegawa kit...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

djnick66,
I think it was Superscale that produced a Me 262/Me 163 decal sheet for the Hasegawa Me 163 kit, I have most of one of those decal sheets and used the W.Nr. decal from it for my Meng Me 163, sadly that was the only thing I could use from that sheet since the national markings were not the correct size and I ended up raiding my spare decal box to get what I needed to do the Me 163 marked ''yellow 5''.


















Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Man she is looking great. I love it.....Cheers mark


----------

